# Sterk afwijkende betekenissen van verzelfstandigde verleden deeelwoorden.



## eno2

In het Spaans zou ik  nooit zo'n draad  beginnen, daar zijn de totaal afwijkende betekenissen van verleden deelwoorden die verzelfstandigd worden tot znw of adjectieven, legio. Je moet er werkelijk alle werkwoorden op checken. 

In het Nederlands veel minder. 
Denk ik. 

Voorbeeld 
wijzen
gewezen: voormalig, ex.

Dergelijke afwijkingen zijn een duidelijke valstrik voor wie vreemde talen leert. 

En ze worden nooit afzonderlijk opgelijst. Iets wat wel eens zou mogen gebeuren.


----------



## bibibiben

Al is Van Dale niet feilloos, ik kan toch niet ontkennen dat deze lexicograaf z'n best doet om verleden deelwoorden met bijzondere betekenissen een apart lemma te geven. Er zijn nog steeds opvallende missers, maar met elke nieuwe editie nemen ze af.


----------



## eno2

Oei het was nu eens niet mijn bedoelig de DVD te becritiseren in deze, alleen te wijzen op een gat in de markt: het afzonderlijk oplijsten, in een afzonderlijke uitgave, van zulke volkomen afwijkende voltooide deelwoorden. Het gat is veel groter in het Spaans...Ik zou het kunnen doen voor mezelf, ik ben stelselmatig het hele Spaanse woordenboek aan het doorlopen.


----------



## ThomasK

Dat zou niet oninteressant zijn, vermoed ik, maar dan zou je dat evenzeer kunnen doen met samenstellingen die iets heel anders betekenen dat de som van hun samenstellende delen. Dat wordt een heel omvangrijk werk...


----------



## eno2

Iets heel anders is dat. Afwijkende deelwoorden zijn beperkter. Ik denk (optimistisch) over een paar maand te kunnen oplijsten in het Spaans - in het Nederlands is het zelfs de moeite haast niet, maar aangezien ik dan toch een SP-N-SP woordenboek uitpluis (voor andere redenen), zal ik ook wel een aantal Nederlandse kunnen vermelden.


----------



## ThomasK

Ben je zeker dat je exhaustief kunt zijn? Het lijkt mij niet zo evident...


----------



## eno2

Dat beweer ik niet. Ik zou in het Spaans exhaustiever kunnen zijn als ik mijn Van Dale vertaalwoordenboek Sp-Ned gebruikte in plaats van mijn Kramers zakwoordenboek dat slechts 25000 Spaanse en 25000 Nederlandse lemma's bevat.  Ik besteed  in de week een uur per dag aan woordenschatuitbreiding op de bus aan aan het strand, ben halverwege en het is niet helemaal onmogelijk dat ik daarna ook die dikke pil, het  Van Dale vertaalwoordenboek Sp-Ned thuis een beurt geef (54.000 trefwoorden). 

De Dikke Van Dale naspeuren op de zeldzame afwijkende Nederlandse deelwoorden, wat ook meer exhaustief zou zijn, laat ik over aan anderen die vreemde taal leerlingen zulke gesofistikeerde dienst willen bewijzen...


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Voorbeeld
> wijzen
> gewezen: voormalig, ex.


Voor de goede orde, _gewezen_ is in deze betekenis geen voltooid deelwoord van _wijzen_, maar wel een oude nevenvorm van _geweest_, dus een voltooid deelwoord van _zijn/wezen_. (Vergelijk Duits _sein, war, ist gewesen_.)


----------

